# Parlee Z5 first ride



## mojowkng (Jul 4, 2006)

Moved from a Serotta CSI to a Parlee Z5 last week. 
Parlee is a large, DA 7900, FSA bar and seat post, alliante saddle, locally built wheels (mavic open pro 28 spoke + white industries hubs), Garmin Edge 500. Weight: 15.5 lbs.
Road 52 miles on first ride. Having never ridden carbon, it felt like riding "plastic" due to the lightness. It soaked up the bumps just as good as my Serotta, but the acceleration and hill climbing was a very different story. This bicycle moves smoothly under the least amount of power from me. Can't wait for more miles. At this point, it was worth the wait (sorry for the pun) and the money. :thumbsup:


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

PIctures please. 

Frist.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Indeed, photos are required!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I picked up a used Z3 XL custom a couple of months ago and have really been enjoying it. Good handling manners, extremely laterally stiff rear end, yet well-damped ride. The one area where I can see a possible improvement is in the stability of the front end while on the brakes and in aggressive cornering (I'm tall and close to 200 lb), and the tapered steerer of the Z5 might be an improvement in this area. I'll have to try one, sometime (although I'd need to find an XL Tall). I could take or leave the BB30, although I'm sure it does help the stiffness to weight ratio.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I've been training and racing on a Z5 for almost a year now. It is by far the best road bike I've ever used as far as ride quality and stiffness in a race package. Really a phenomenal bike.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Sherpa23 said:


> I've been training and racing on a Z5 for almost a year now.


How'd you get a Z5 a year ago? Thought they didn't really hit the marketplace until October '09.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Bob Ross said:


> How'd you get a Z5 a year ago? Thought they didn't really hit the marketplace until October '09.


I'm the test rider. I did the final feedback before the finished mold and layup schedule was set in stone.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Sherpa23 said:


> I'm the test rider. I did the final feedback before the finished mold and layup schedule was set in stone.


That is freakin' _awesome_. I need to get me a new job.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Bob Ross said:


> That is freakin' _awesome_. I need to get me a new job.


Well, know that it doesn't really pay (but you might want to check out my basement).


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

I have done 3 legitimate rides on mine thus far. Upgraded from the Z4. Stiffer and more refined than my Z4. More solid feeling in the front end and BB. Really light. I have a tendency to bomb hills a little more reckless than I should. 14.66lbs as pictured in size M/L.

How come Parlee doesn't have it's own dedicated thread in the manufacturer forums?

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shapeofthings/4740582936/" title="Parlee Z5 by modulate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/4740582936_5d0110d1c0.jpg" width="500" height="302" alt="Parlee Z5"></a>


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks good, nice color combo. Out of curiousity what was the final charge with the custom paint? I ask because I've got a Z4. Thanks 
As for the forum- not until the Z5 came out did many folks know about Parlee.


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

My Z4 was custom painted as well. I can't remember how much offhand, but I remember it being way too expensive. It was either $500 or $700 for custom paint. But I had to do it. Black isn't my color. 
Since my Z5 was a warranty replacement for my Z4, I didn't have to pay to get it painted. Just had to pay the difference in frame costs.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow that worked out nicely. What happened to your Z4, which deemed a replacement? Now I'm jealous.


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

You could always send your Z4 to them to get painted. It doesn't void the warranty. My z4 was Black with the red bands. Mail ordered it from a shop, never built it up, sent it to parlee. It does take a while, but the personalization is worth it. 
My z4 had a misaligned rear triangle. The rear wheel didn't sit right.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I just finished my build of a new Z4. I couldn't be happier, its amazing!


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*z5*



shapeofthings said:


> I have done 3 legitimate rides on mine thus far. Upgraded from the Z4. Stiffer and more refined than my Z4. More solid feeling in the front end and BB. Really light. I have a tendency to bomb hills a little more reckless than I should. 14.66lbs as pictured in size M/L.
> 
> z5 is an upgrade over z4? I thought z1,2,3 were top.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

samh said:


> shapeofthings said:
> 
> 
> > I have done 3 legitimate rides on mine thus far. Upgraded from the Z4. Stiffer and more refined than my Z4. More solid feeling in the front end and BB. Really light. I have a tendency to bomb hills a little more reckless than I should. 14.66lbs as pictured in size M/L.
> ...


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

santosjep said:


> the sequential hierarchy of the Z family


...which is further complicated by the fact that the Z2 & Z3 are (hierarchically speaking) identical.

I don't think Parlee's model hierarchy can be described as a "sequence" so much as a weird cross between a pyramid structure & a Möbius Strip!


----------

